# An AC good till 2/16 appeared in my II account



## Polly Metallic (Jul 6, 2015)

Only good till the beginning of February and I can't search off grid at all, not even within 14 days. Did anyone else get an AC recently for no apparent reason?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, there's one in my Marriott corporate account, don't remember seeing it there yesterday.  I'll check out the grid later.  Thanks for the notice!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 6, 2015)

There's one in my corporate acct. as well.
It doesn't have to be used in flex, but here are the restrictions.....it's crazy.



l confirmations are made on a space available basis and no guarantee is made that any specific request can be confirmed. The redemption of the Accommodation Certificate is subject to certain terms and conditions. A redemption fee will be required.

This Certificate cannot be combined nor used in conjunction with any other certificate or fee waiver certificate.

All other terms and conditions of individual membership, exchange and flex change must be adhered to.

This certificate must be completed prior to the expiration date FEBRUARY 7, 2016.

Certificate not valid for 18DEC to 31DEC travel dates.

Certificate not valid for 01JAN to 03JAN travel dates.

Certificate not valid for 20NOV to 26NOV travel dates.

Certificate may not be used for the following AREAS.Nevada, Las Vegas From:11JUL To:31JUL,

Certificate may not be used for the following RESORTS.Blue Tree Resort at Lake Buena Vista From:01JAN To:28FEB,Grande Villas Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB,Cypress Pointe Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB,Cypress Pointe Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB,Grande Villas Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB,Grand Beach From:01JAN To:28FEB,Harbour Lights From:01JAN To:28FEB,Harbour Lights From:01NOV To:31DEC,Links Golf and Racquet Club From:01JAN To:28FEB,Marriott's Cypress Harbour From:01DEC To:31DEC,Marriott's Cypress Harbour From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott's Cypress Harbour From:01NOV To:30NOV,Marriott's Cypress Harbour From:01OCT To:31OCT,Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge From:01DEC To:31DEC,Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge From:01JAN To:28FEB,Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge From:01NOV To:30NOV,Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge From:01OCT To:31OCT,Marriott's Grand Chateau From:01DEC To:31DEC,Marriott's Grand Chateau From:01JAN To:28FEB,Marriott's Streamside at Vail -Evergreen From:01DEC To:31DEC,Marriott's Streamside at Vail -Evergreen From:01JUL To:30SEP,Marriott's Grand Residence,Tahoe From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott's Grand Residence,Tahoe From:01JUL To:31OCT,Marriott's Grand Residence,Tahoe From:01NOV To:31DEC,Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01DEC To:31DEC,Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01JUL To:30SEP,Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01NOV To:30NOV,Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01OCT To:31OCT,Marriott's Grande Vista Resort From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott's Grande Vista Resort From:01JUL To:31JUL,Marriott's Grande Vista Resort From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott Grand Residence Club Lake Tahoe From:01NOV To:31DEC,Marriott's Grand Residence, Tahoe From:01NOV To:31DEC,Marriott's Grand Residence, Tahoe From:01NOV To:31DEC,Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge From:01JUL To:31DEC,Marriott's Harbour Lake From:01JAN To:07JAN,Marriott's Harbour Lake From:01OCT To:31DEC,Marriott's Harbour Lake From:08JAN To:11JAN,Marriott's Harbour Lake From:12JAN To:19JAN,Marriott's Harbour Lake From:20JAN To:28JAN,Marriott's Harbour Lake From:29JAN To:28FEB,Marriott's Imperial Palms Villas From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott's Imperial Palms Villas From:01JUL To:31DEC,Marriott's Legends Edge at Bay Point From:01JAN To:03FEB,Marriott's Legends Edge at Bay Point From:01JUL To:31AUG,Marriott's Legends Edge at Bay Point From:01SEP To:31DEC,Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:01JUL To:30SEP,Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:01NOV To:31DEC,Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:01OCT To:31OCT,Marriott's Timber Lodge From:01NOV To:31DEC,Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes From:01JUL To:31AUG,Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes From:01SEP To:29NOV,Marriott's Royal Palms Resort From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott's Royal Palms Resort From:01JUL To:31DEC,Marriott's Royal Palms Resort From:01OCT To:31OCT,Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:01JUL To:30SEP,Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:01NOV To:31DEC,Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:01OCT To:31OCT,Marriott's St. Kitt's Beach Club From:01JAN To:03FEB,Marriott's St. Kitt's Beach Club From:01JUL To:31AUG,Marriott's St. Kitt's Beach Club From:01SEP To:31DEC,Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01DEC To:31DEC,Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB,Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01JUL To:27AUG,Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01NOV To:30NOV,Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01OCT To:31OCT,Marriott's Playa Andaluza From:01JAN To:31JAN,Marriott's Playa Andaluza From:01JUL To:30SEP,Marriott's Playa Andaluza From:01OCT To:31OCT,Miraflores Vacation Club From:01JAN To:28FEB,Schooner Beach and Racquet Club From:01JAN To:28FEB,Sheraton Desert Oasis From:01JAN To:28FEB,Sheraton Desert Oasis From:01NOV To:30NOV,Sheraton Vistana Villages From:01JAN To:31JAN,Sheraton Vistana Villages From:01OCT To:29NOV,Hyatt Zilara Cancun From:01JAN To:28FEB,Hyatt Zilara Cancun From:01NOV To:31DEC,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01DEC To:31DEC,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01JAN To:31JAN,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01JUL To:30SEP,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01NOV To:30NOV,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01OCT To:31OCT,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01DEC To:31DEC,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01JAN To:07JAN,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01NOV To:30NOV,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01OCT To:31OCT,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:08JAN To:11JAN,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:12JAN To:19JAN,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:20JAN To:28JAN,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:29JAN To:28FEB,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01DEC To:31DEC,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01JAN To:31JAN,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01NOV To:30NOV,Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01OCT To:31OCT,Sheraton Mountain Vista From:01NOV To:30NOV,

Certificate may not be used for the following RESORTS.Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert From:01NOV To:30NOV,Westin Kierland Villas From:01DEC To:31DEC,Westin Kierland Villas From:01JAN To:28FEB,Westin Kierland Villas From:01NOV To:30NOV,Westin Kierland Villas From:01SEP To:31OCT,Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB,Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort From:01NOV To:31DEC,Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB,Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort From:01NOV To:31DEC,Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas From:01NOV To:30NOV,Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas From:01NOV To:30NOV,

This certificate has no cash value.

About Interval | Privacy and Cookie Policies | Legal Information | Customer Support | FAQs
Copyright© 2015 Interval International. All rights reserved.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sounds like their annual Surprise AC that they have offered in the summer. They always seem to expire sometime in February. We got one in our Marriott corporate DC account. 

2013
2014


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like the redemption fee is $259. A little higher than past years. Saw some Lagunamar 1BR and studio units for this fall with the AC. That would be great if we didn't already have our vacations lined up.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ricci said:


> There's one in my corporate acct. as well.
> It doesn't have to be used in flex, but here are the restrictions.....it's crazy.



Not sure why II wanted to make that so hard to read...

*Certificate may not be used for the following RESORTS.*
Blue Tree Resort at Lake Buena Vista From:01JAN To:28FEB
Grande Villas Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB
Cypress Pointe Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB
Cypress Pointe Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB
Grande Villas Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB
Grand Beach From:01JAN To:28FEB
Harbour Lights From:01JAN To:28FEB
Harbour Lights From:01NOV To:31DEC
Links Golf and Racquet Club From:01JAN To:28FEB
Marriott's Cypress Harbour From:01DEC To:31DEC
Marriott's Cypress Harbour From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott's Cypress Harbour From:01NOV To:30NOV
Marriott's Cypress Harbour From:01OCT To:31OCT
Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge From:01DEC To:31DEC
Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge From:01JAN To:28FEB
Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge From:01NOV To:30NOV
Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge From:01OCT To:31OCT
Marriott's Grand Chateau From:01DEC To:31DEC
Marriott's Grand Chateau From:01JAN To:28FEB
Marriott's Streamside at Vail -Evergreen From:01DEC To:31DEC
Marriott's Streamside at Vail -Evergreen From:01JUL To:30SEP
Marriott's Grand Residence,Tahoe From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott's Grand Residence,Tahoe From:01JUL To:31OCT
Marriott's Grand Residence,Tahoe From:01NOV To:31DEC
Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01DEC To:31DEC
Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01JUL To:30SEP
Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01NOV To:30NOV
Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve From:01OCT To:31OCT
Marriott's Grande Vista Resort From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott's Grande Vista Resort From:01JUL To:31JUL
Marriott's Grande Vista Resort From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott Grand Residence Club Lake Tahoe From:01NOV To:31DEC
Marriott's Grand Residence, Tahoe From:01NOV To:31DEC
Marriott's Grand Residence, Tahoe From:01NOV To:31DEC
Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge From:01JUL To:31DEC
Marriott's Harbour Lake From:01JAN To:07JAN
Marriott's Harbour Lake From:01OCT To:31DEC
Marriott's Harbour Lake From:08JAN To:11JAN
Marriott's Harbour Lake From:12JAN To:19JAN
Marriott's Harbour Lake From:20JAN To:28JAN
Marriott's Harbour Lake From:29JAN To:28FEB
Marriott's Imperial Palms Villas From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott's Imperial Palms Villas From:01JUL To:31DEC
Marriott's Legends Edge at Bay Point From:01JAN To:03FEB
Marriott's Legends Edge at Bay Point From:01JUL To:31AUG
Marriott's Legends Edge at Bay Point From:01SEP To:31DEC
Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:01JUL To:30SEP
Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:01NOV To:31DEC
Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony From:01OCT To:31OCT
Marriott's Timber Lodge From:01NOV To:31DEC
Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes From:01JUL To:31AUG
Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes From:01SEP To:29NOV
Marriott's Royal Palms Resort From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott's Royal Palms Resort From:01JUL To:31DEC
Marriott's Royal Palms Resort From:01OCT To:31OCT
Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:01JUL To:30SEP
Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:01NOV To:31DEC
Marriott's Manor Club Sequel From:01OCT To:31OCT
Marriott's St. Kitt's Beach Club From:01JAN To:03FEB
Marriott's St. Kitt's Beach Club From:01JUL To:31AUG
Marriott's St. Kitt's Beach Club From:01SEP To:31DEC
Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01DEC To:31DEC
Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB
Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01JUL To:27AUG
Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01NOV To:30NOV
Marriott's Sabal Palms Resort From:01OCT To:31OCT
Marriott's Playa Andaluza From:01JAN To:31JAN
Marriott's Playa Andaluza From:01JUL To:30SEP
Marriott's Playa Andaluza From:01OCT To:31OCT
Miraflores Vacation Club From:01JAN To:28FEB
Schooner Beach and Racquet Club From:01JAN To:28FEB
Sheraton Desert Oasis From:01JAN To:28FEB
Sheraton Desert Oasis From:01NOV To:30NOV
Sheraton Vistana Villages From:01JAN To:31JAN
Sheraton Vistana Villages From:01OCT To:29NOV
Hyatt Zilara Cancun From:01JAN To:28FEB
Hyatt Zilara Cancun From:01NOV To:31DEC
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01DEC To:31DEC
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01JAN To:31JAN
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01JUL To:30SEP
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01NOV To:30NOV
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01OCT To:31OCT
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01DEC To:31DEC
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01JAN To:07JAN
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01NOV To:30NOV
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01OCT To:31OCT
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:08JAN To:11JAN
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:12JAN To:19JAN
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:20JAN To:28JAN
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:29JAN To:28FEB
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01DEC To:31DEC
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01JAN To:31JAN
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01NOV To:30NOV
Sheraton Vistana Resort From:01OCT To:31OCT
Sheraton Mountain Vista From:01NOV To:30NOV
Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert From:01NOV To:30NOV
Westin Kierland Villas From:01DEC To:31DEC
Westin Kierland Villas From:01JAN To:28FEB
Westin Kierland Villas From:01NOV To:30NOV
Westin Kierland Villas From:01SEP To:31OCT
Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB
Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort From:01NOV To:31DEC
Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort From:01JAN To:28FEB
Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort From:01NOV To:31DEC
Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas From:01NOV To:30NOV
Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas From:01NOV To:30NOV


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jul 6, 2015)

I couldn't find the redemption fee. Maybe if I had clicked through as if about to confirm something. So, this may work for Orlando or Williamsburg, as long as it's not a holiday week or other in demand time period, but it's pretty limited.


----------



## momeason (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks again for the heads up Polly and thanks Jeremy for the clarification of restrictions. I received an AC also. I do not know if I will be able to use it.


----------



## 1st Class (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Polly for posting and dioxide45 for cleaning up that list!


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 6, 2015)

Polly Metallic said:


> I couldn't find the redemption fee. Maybe if I had clicked through as if about to confirm something. So, this may work for Orlando or Williamsburg, as long as it's not a holiday week or other in demand time period, but it's pretty limited.



This sounds like RCI's ResortCerts....pass off un-bookable weeks for a "small" fee.


----------



## Here There (Jul 6, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure why II wanted to make that so hard to read...



Maybe the restrictions are so hard to read so that we could just ignore them.  Either certain inventory will appear after we checked off the grid, or not. And I've just confirmed to a Marriott unit for week 50 (a traditionally slow time), in spite of it being on the restricted list.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 6, 2015)

Got one; thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 6, 2015)

I see one in my Marriott corporate and Starwood accounts. Darn you II... i promised myself I couldn't tempt myself with another Orlando trip. And darn you Marriott for always making things so complicated. Reminds me of when they change Marriott Reward hotel category levels and make the charts difficult to read by randomizing the resorts. thank goodness for dioxide!


----------



## jpc763 (Jul 7, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Looks like the redemption fee is $259. A little higher than past years. Saw some Lagunamar 1BR and studio units for this fall with the AC. That would be great if we didn't already have our vacations lined up.


I got one too and was considering a college trip with my son for a long weekend.  Just check in late on Thursday and stay until Sunday.  That was until I saw the exchange fee of $259.  I will have to really think about that.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 7, 2015)

Got one, too. 

This one seems better than the previous ones....... or did I get to see it early on before everything was picked over ?


I know, gift horse.

-


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 7, 2015)

Got one too...thanks for posting!  I haven't even been looking at II lately since I've already exchanged the one week I have in II, so I would have missed this without the heads up


----------



## thickey (Jul 7, 2015)

*I got one, and used it within the hour!*

I was online searching for a Getaway for my in-laws for Branson, and looked and found the AC under my units.

Getaway 1BR are running $322 + $59 guest cert in Sept = $381.
I managed to snag a great 2BR for the smaller AC fee + guest cert = $318.

They are happy, and so is I.  :--)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 7, 2015)

Polly Metallic said:


> Only good till the beginning of February and I can't search off grid at all, not even within 14 days. Did anyone else get an AC recently for no apparent reason?




Yep,  I just got one and I'm bummed because I will probably be unable to use this one….


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jul 7, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Yep,  I just got one and I'm bummed because I will probably be unable to use this one….



I probably can't use it either since I need one that goes "off grid" at least a couple weeks before checkin date to use it for anything I really want. I have a Maine week booked for the end of August and two Scottsdale weeks back-to-back at the end of January, first week of February, and then the AC expires. Bummer! Still, I'd rather get one and not use it than never get one.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 7, 2015)

I received one also, I only own one SVR week in II. 


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## krj9999 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm seeing $219 as the fee for mine; at least that's what I've seen so far.



jpc763 said:


> I got one too and was considering a college trip with my son for a long weekend.  Just check in late on Thursday and stay until Sunday.  That was until I saw the exchange fee of $259.  I will have to really think about that.


----------



## rpluskota (Jul 7, 2015)

*New Accommodation Certificate*

Just received a new accommodation certificate in II that popped up over the last couple of days randomly.  Anyone else receive one? Good reason to log in if you haven't in awhile!


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 7, 2015)

Yep....received one also in my corporate account.  Expires Feb 7, 2016.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 7, 2015)

It is being discussed in this thread:

_[Link disabled after threads merged.]_


-


----------



## rpluskota (Jul 7, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> It is being discussed in this thread:
> 
> [Link disabled after threads merged.]
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing....didn't see that thread!


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 8, 2015)

I saw it mentioned in another thread, then checked my II account, and voila.  Cool.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Jul 8, 2015)

I have one as well. I have to admit that this is better than the last one...only to Orlando within a short period of time! $259 is still a great vacation for a whole week!


----------



## lily28 (Jul 8, 2015)

When I use this AC for Orlando, a tax of $32 was added to the AC exchange fee of $259 but no tax at other location.  Is there suppose an added tax to Orlando exchange? I never need to pay an additional tax on previous exchange or XYZ


----------



## klpca (Jul 8, 2015)

lily28 said:


> When I use this AC for Orlando, a tax of $32 was added to the AC exchange fee of $259 but no tax at other location.  Is there suppose an added tax to Orlando exchange? I never need to pay an additional tax on previous exchange or XYZ



I was testing mine yesterday and I saw the tax added too - and I am sure that I wasn't looking at Orlando. It brought the cost to just under $300 for the week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2015)

lily28 said:


> When I use this AC for Orlando, a tax of $32 was added to the AC exchange fee of $259 but no tax at other location.  Is there suppose an added tax to Orlando exchange? I never need to pay an additional tax on previous exchange or XYZ



It is a Florida state occupancy tax. I think just like hotels. Perhaps 12.5%? I know it is around that amount. Perhaps certain laws require them to charge it in certain circumstances, but not in others.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 8, 2015)

rpluskota said:


> Just received a new accommodation certificate in II that popped up over the last couple of days randomly.  Anyone else receive one? Good reason to log in if you haven't in awhile!



Yes! Thanks to you and others., I just check there was a new accommodation certificate from II.


----------



## dneveu (Jul 9, 2015)

lily28 said:


> When I use this AC for Orlando, a tax of $32 was added to the AC exchange fee of $259 but no tax at other location.  Is there suppose an added tax to Orlando exchange? I never need to pay an additional tax on previous exchange or XYZ



I have used AC's in both California and Nevada.  In both states taxes were charged.   There were also taxes on Getaways I have purchased in CA, AZ, NV.  Correct there are no taxes on exchanges or XYZ's.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jul 9, 2015)

I got one too.

I already booked a getaway in Myrtle Beach for the end of January.

Could have used this and saved myself some money.  Too late now.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 9, 2015)

Does anyone buy the trip insurance for $66 on these?  I'm looking at a $259 drive to location, doesn't seem worth the cost for the insurance for something this close. This is a booking for a friend, trying to advise them, thanks.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## rsackett (Jul 9, 2015)

*Just received a surprise AC*

I have been a member of II since 2005.  Up until this year I never received a surprise AC.  This is not my second one this year.  It expires in February 2016, and the grid does not go away at 59 days.

Ray


----------



## bazzap (Jul 9, 2015)

rsackett said:


> I have been a member of II since 2005.  Up until this year I never received a surprise AC.  This is not my second one this year.  It expires in February 2016, and the grid does not go away at 59 days.
> 
> Ray


Interval do seem to be offering ACs differently and more frequently recently.
I still receive emails offering ACs if I deposit week(s), but this year I am getting bombarded (well, I have already had several) with "surprise" ACs.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jul 9, 2015)

We recieved one AC in each of our two accounts. I just happened to notice them in our "units" when I went to exchange. Yesterday I booked a 2 bedroom for October at Timber Lodge, which was $290.10 due to the added tax. However, when I looked at the other AC in my Corporate Marriott account, the same week would have been $245.

 Also, a two bedroom at one of the Costa del Sol Marriotts in early November was only $219. If I could talk my husband into going back to Europe so soon, I'd have booked at both Playa and Marbella, as we have one other AC good until May. However it is size/price linked, so a two bedroom is a bit more expensive. These Feb. expiration date ACs seem to be same price no matter what size, but slightly different prices at different resorts, probably due to state taxes. 

Only recieved the email saying we had an extra vacation today, and only for one of the ACs. Not complaining though, we hope to use them all this time.


----------



## pittle (Jul 9, 2015)

I got my first one today, and we let our account expire a couple of years ago because none of our weeks are now affiliated with II.  Maybe I should renew and snag a week.


----------



## topmom101 (Jul 10, 2015)

I received an email from II notifying me the AC had been deposited in my account.  According to the grid, I'll be able to use it in Aruba in the fall.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## nanette0269 (Jul 10, 2015)

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/deals

Interesting, my Hyatt account received one, but not my Starwood.


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 10, 2015)

Can I gift an AC reservation to a family member or does the name on the Interval account need to match the person checking-in at the resort for the reservation?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2015)

pacman777 said:


> Can I gift an AC reservation to a family member or does the name on the Interval account need to match the person checking-in at the resort for the reservation?



You certainly can. Just buy a guest certificate after you confirm the week.


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 10, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> You certainly can. Just buy a guest certificate after you confirm the week.



How much does that cost? sorry I've never used Interval before as I own several Starwood timeshares and only have traded via the Starwood internal network. However, I did get the free AC


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2015)

pacman777 said:


> How much does that cost? sorry I've never used Interval before as I own several Starwood timeshares and only have traded via the Starwood internal network. However, I did get the free AC



$59 for the guest certificate.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 12, 2015)

With the II AC, is new inventory added to the grid or is it only the starting inventory and continuously shrinks as the ACs are used?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 12, 2015)

nanette0269 said:


> http://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/deals
> 
> Interesting, my Hyatt account received one, but not my Starwood.



I only own Starwood, and I got the AC


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 12, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> $59 for the guest certificate.



If your plantium, does it still cost this amount?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> If your plantium, does it still cost this amount?



Guest certificates are free for Platinum II Members.


----------



## Safti (Jul 13, 2015)

Can my daughter use the AC if she has the same last name as me or do I need to buy a gift certificate?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2015)

Safti said:


> Can my daughter use the AC if she has the same last name as me or do I need to buy a gift certificate?



I would still suggest buying a guest certificate. The exchange confirmation will list the people (first name and last name) that can use the week without a guest certificate.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 14, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Guest certificates are free for Platinum II Members.




Thanks so much… I was not sure if this benefit applied on a AC


----------



## Minnie29 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Accommodation Certificate with I I*

Can I ask a question regarding the recent accommodation certificate that I have recently received on my I I Account?

If I find a week in a 2 bed that I want to book how much will it cost me and if I can't make that date can I let a family member/friend use it?

Thanks


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 15, 2015)

*Cost of AC*

"If I find a week in a 2 bed that I want to book how much will it cost me and if I can't make that date can I let a family member/friend use it?"


The cost $259 + tax, plus the cost of a guest certificate, if you let a family member/friend use the reservation.  It's great if you found a 2-bdrm. unit, since the cost is the same for a studio, one-bedroom, or 2 bedrooms!  Enjoy!  CJ


----------



## BostonKingB (Jul 25, 2015)

I only need accommodations for 3 nights and was considering using a timeshare vs traditional hotel after I saw this accommodation certificate.   However at the price point (nearly $300) and due to the fact the timeshare isn't very conveniently located I may now need to reconsider....


----------



## Snowbird22 (Aug 1, 2015)

Does anyone know when the inventory for II's AC's load.

It is August 1st and I can only see August and September available.

When will Octobers inventory show up?


----------



## Ricci (Aug 2, 2015)

If you have an AC that's only good in flex, then you can only see inventory 59 days out.  The AC we are referring to in this thread is not restricted to only flex time.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 2, 2015)

*Was able to use the AC!*

Also, I was able to book a 2 bedroom at Turtle Cay in VA Beach for the week
 of Oct. 11 with my AC.  I piggybacked it to two weeks at Manor Club that I got with XYZ's for the end of Oct.  :whoopie:


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 2, 2015)

Ricci said:


> If you have an AC that's only good in flex, then you can only see inventory 59 days out. The AC we are referring to in this thread is not restricted to only flex time.



If one was given this AC as reward for a flexchange (I was), it will be restricted to use during flexchange, as mine is. In my other II account, I received the same AC, but it does not have the same restriction on use when I try to do searches.


----------



## funtime (Aug 5, 2015)

Booked a Dec. Week in Hilton Head; a 2BR at Marriott Surf Watch for my cousin who is retired.  With tax total was 279.  They are having a lot of fun planning a surprise extra vacation.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if the 1 bedroom is a different price then the studio for this AC?

Is an AC cheaper then a getaway


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 9, 2015)

Sometimes an AC is cheaper than a getaway sometimes not.  If you have gold or platinum, getaway get a discount.  This one is the same price regardless of size.  I was looking at Williamsburg in the winter and the Getaway price was $10 more than using the AC for a 2 br.  A 1 br or studio was cheaper as a Getaway.


----------

